# Elizabeth 2 speed pump??



## 3timesaday (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi,

I have noticed that when my machine pump runs at max, the pump pressure and motor sound are not regular. Pressure oscillate about 0.2 bar while the sound pitch goes up and down.

I've put a video below. Are you experiencing the same?

Thanks!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

No, but to me something is not right. I hope i am wrong.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

> 1 hour ago, 3timesaday said:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## 3timesaday (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks guys, will contact my vendor.

FYI, first machine I got never initiated properly. Second one has the following issues : pressure gauge offset by 1 bar, initial setting of OPV too high (12 bars), and this oscillating pump behavior&#8230; My trust in Lelit is starting to slowly decrease.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

3timesaday said:


> Thanks guys, will contact my vendor.
> 
> FYI, first machine I got never initiated properly. Second one has the following issues : pressure gauge offset by 1 bar, initial setting of OPV too high (12 bars), and this oscillating pump behavior&#8230; My trust in Lelit is starting to slowly decrease.


 Looks like you've got a lemon. If I were you, I'd take that on with your retailer and see what can be done. it's very annoying when that happens, and I know exactly how you feel. It's not a nice experience to spend a significant amount of money just to find problems after problems.


----------



## 3timesaday (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi all, latest development: the vendor finally changed the pressure gauge under warranty, and changed the antivaccuum gauge. Everything seems fine now!


----------

